# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ανακαμψη απο τη μανια...

## deleted_member

Αν καποιος εχει περασει ενα μανιακο επεισοδιο με νοσηλεια ποσο διαρκει η ανακαμψη του απο την καταθλιψη?

----------


## magg

φίλε μου καλημέρα .Από δική μου εμπειρία η μανία εγινε σε 5 μήνες υπομανία και με τή βοήθεια αντικαταθληπτικών φαρμάκων σε περίπου 2 μήνες εξαλήφθηκαν ολες οι παρενέργειες και απο τα φάρμακα και απο την ηλθια-καταθλιψη. Γιαυτό μή φοβάσαι προχώρα και θα βγής νικητής νάσαι σίγουρος γιαυτο. φιλιά

----------


## deleted_member

Γεια σου magg,

Δηλαδη 7μηνες συνολο...εγω ειμαι στους 5μιση μηνες και τα μονα μου προβληματα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να διαβασω για τη σχολη μου και δεν εχω λιμπιντο ιδιαιτερα...

----------


## deleted_member

ρε παιδια μονο εγω και η magg εχουμε κανει μανια εδω μεσα?

----------


## deleted_member

Οδυσσεα εχουμε ανοιξει αλλο θρεντ γι αυτο που ζητας...!
Ρε παιδια ποσο χρειαζεται για να επιστρεψεις στην ενεργο δραση μετα απο ενα μανιακο επεισοδιο?

----------


## arktos

αν δεν κάνω λάθος από την φάση της μανίας βγήκες.γιατί κάνεις τέτοιες ερωτήσεις τότε?

----------


## deleted_member

και ειμαι 5μιση μηνες σε καταθλιψη,αυτο ποτε θα τελειωσει δεν ξερω...
εννοω ποτε θα τελειωσει η καταθλιψη που ακολουθει τη μανια...

----------


## aqqaws

μαλλον διαφερει αυτο απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο. 
εμενα κραταει ενα μηνα η καταθλιψη μετα την μανια αλλα παλι δεν ειναι σιγουρο. 
το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι σιγα σιγα φευγει

----------


## deleted_member

ειναι πολυ λιγο ο ενας μηνας μαλλον δεν κανεις πραγματικη μανια,αλλα υπομανια

----------


## arktos

βρε ζουζούνι, έχεις σαλτάρει.μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για τους άλλους.πού τον ξέρεις τον άνθρωπο?θα φύγει μπιλκ η κατάθλιψη.και μένα μου κρατάει κάποιες φορές 6-7 μήνες.

----------


## deleted_member

Αρκτε εχω σαλταρει,αλλος μου λεει 2χρονια αλλος 1χρονο κτλ,εχω διαβασμα δεν μπορω να περιμενω...βεβαια το μονο που μου λειπει ειναι η λιμπιντο και συνεπως δεν μπορω να διαβασω η να γυμναστω η να τραγουδησω...

----------


## ferro

μπιλκ δεν ειμαι διπολικη αλλα διαβαζω αυτα που λες και ομολογω πως δεν καταλαβαινω πως συνδεεις το διαβασμα και τα παντα με την λιμπιντο.ωραιο πραγμα να χουμε ορμες,δεν λεω...αλλα οταν δεν εχουμε δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουμε να διαβασουμε ή να ζησουμε την ζωή μας.και εγώ δεν έχω ιδιαιτερη λιμπιντο(ενω παλια ημουν πολυ θερμοαιμη) λογω φαρμακων αλλα μια χαρα διαβαζω τα μαθηματα μου.ειναι σημαντικη η λιμπιντο αλλα για μενα δεν ειναι το α και το ωμεγα στην ζωη μας....

----------


## deleted_member

δεν εχω φλογα,δεν εχω ζωντανια,δεν μπορω να εκφραστω,δεν μπορω να διαβασω 18ωρες οπως εκανα πριν ειναι η ζωτικη δυναμη για μενα αλλιως δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω

----------

